# [Spoilerwarnung] Wie wichtig ist die Spieldauer?



## Gamer090 (23. November 2020)

*[Spoilerwarnung]  *Dieser Thread enthält möglicherweise Spoiler zu bestimmten Spielen u.a. auch aktuellen Spielen!#

Hi zusammen, ich wollte mir zuerst Watch Dogs Legion kaufen und um zu sehen wie das Spiel so ist, habe ich mir auf YT Gameplayvideos angeschaut. Was mich verblüffte, nach nur 10h kamen die Credits  Wenn ich nach anderen Videos des selben Spiels suche, komme ich auf 13h. DIe 10h waren nach dem Ende er Hauptstory und die 13h vermutlich nach dem alles eingesammelt wurde was so überall rumliegt.

Ein Spiel muss nicht an der Spieldauer gemessen werden, es kann trotzdem gut sein und Viel Spass machen. Was soll ich tun nachdem ich die Hauptstory in einem Spiel beendet habe? Es bleiben nur noch die wenigen Nebenquests übrig und die Sammelitems, mehr nicht.
Gehört das aber zum Hauptteil des Spiels dazu oder eher Nice to have? 
Für mich sind Sammelitems nur Sinnvoll, wenn ich damit etwas brauchbares für das Spiel freischalten kann wie z.B. Verbesserungen für Ausrüstung.

Es gibt Spiele die sind sehr sehr lang 100h+, die bieten für das Geld Verhältnissmässig viel Inhalt. Dass heisst nicht, das der gesamte Inhalt nicht einfach als Lückenfüller da ist sondern eigentlich auch Sinnvoll zum Hauptspiel beitragen sollte.

Natürlich sind Simulationen und andere Genres davon ausgenommen, sie bieten eine Endlose Spieldauer.
Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. November 2020)

Die Spieldauer ist mir egal, Hauptsache das Spiel ist Technisch gut optimiert, es sieht halbwegs brauchbar aus, die Geschichte ist gut, wenn sich die Entwickler wirklich bemüht haben bei der Umsetzung, natürlich das es motivierend ist - man es also mehrmals spielen will.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2020)

Eine gute Geschichte darf auch nach unter 8 Stunden außerzählt sein. Allerdings will ich dann dafür nicht 60€ bezahlen. Für <=20€ nehme ich so ein Spiel dagegen gerne. Das letzte von der Sorte war Draugen.
Bei den Tomb Raiders bin ich in der Regel zu vergleichbaren Zeiten durch als die diskutierten bei WD:L. Ist also nicht soo ungewöhnlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solang es damit zu einem schlüssigen Ende kommt finde ich das schon ok, hier hätte ich mich höchstens als Vollpreiskäufer etwas gewundert.
Das einzige Mal in letzter Zeit wo ich mich über das schnelle Ende geärgert habe war A Plague Tale. Aber nicht wegen der am Ende 11 Stunden auf der Uhr sondern weil das Pacing nicht passte. Nach langsamen Aufbau inklusive x Mysterien ging es plötzlich mit Vollgas zum Endkampf.


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2020)

Ich hab mal "Egal" angekreuzt, denn es kommt mMn. ja auch ganz stark auf das Genre an.
Eine _gute_ Singleplayer Story in einem Shooter oder Ähnlichem, darf gern um die 10h haben.
Eine Kampagne in einem Strategie/Aufbau Titel gerne mehr, und ansonsten gibt es ja reichlich Spiele die eine extreme Langzeit_beschäftigung_ ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde man muss auch nicht zu sehr auf diese Videos schauen, denn wenn die zu lang werden, schaut die ja keiner mehr ^^ Da wird natürlich ordentlich die Spielzeit komprimiert durch den "creator" 
Ich selbst schaffe es durchaus so eine durchschnittliche Spielzeit zu verdoppeln. Man liest ja manche (alle) Texte, schaut auch manchmal einfach irgendwas in der Welt an, rennt natürlich unnötig Umwege, grad beim ersten Durchlauf...  Bei den modernen Deus Ex Teilen kann man wunderbar Stunden damit verbringen, Computer zu hacken nur um eigentlich sinnlose mails zu lesen 
Wenn man sich die Zeit, die man einem Spiel verplempert, selbst einteilen kann: top
Wenn die Entwickler das Spiel mit Klimperkram in die Länge ziehen, damit sie sagen können "hey, wir bieten 20h+ gameplay", sodass man aber manche Quests nur noch genervt angeht: flop


----------



## Tony103 (24. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich wollte mir zuerst Watch Dogs Legion kaufen und um zu sehen wie das Spiel so ist, habe ich mir auf YT Gameplayvideos angeschaut. Was mich verblüffte, nach nur 10h kamen die Credits  Wenn ich nach anderen Videos des selben Spiels suche, komme ich auf 13h. DIe 10h waren nach dem Ende er Hauptstory und die 13h vermutlich nach dem alles eingesammelt wurde was so überall rumliegt.


Habe ca 20 Stunden im Spiel verbracht und etwa 25% abgeschlossen.. kommt ja immer darauf an *wie* man spielt.
In 13 Stunden alles abgrasen wäre mir mit zu viel Stress verbunden, mein Anspruch ist eher seichte Unterhaltung am Abend.


----------



## Xanbor (24. November 2020)

Ich mag lange Spiele, möglichst solche bei denen ich verschiedene Charaktere und/oder verschiedene Skillungen spielen kann. Diablo 2 wäre so ein Beispiel. Also ein Spiel, dass einen hohen Wiederspielwert hat.


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. November 2020)

Die Spielzeit ist mir generell nicht so wichtig - als groben Richtwert habe ich mir gesagt ich möchte pro Euro den ich für ein Spiel ausgebe eine Stunde Spielzeit haben. Dann hat sich ein Spiel für mich "gelohnt". 

Extrembeispiel, ich habe für League über 1000€ ausgegeben, aber 1500 Spielstunden - für mich also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Die Spielzeit ist mir generell nicht so wichtig - als groben Richtwert habe ich mir gesagt ich möchte pro Euro den ich für ein Spiel ausgebe eine Stunde Spielzeit haben. Dann hat sich ein Spiel für mich "gelohnt".
> 
> Extrembeispiel, ich habe für League über 1000€ ausgegeben, aber 1500 Spielstunden - für mich also alles in Ordnung.


Das ist ein guter Preis, 1€für1h. Aber leider endet es oft so, das 60€ für 20-30h zahlst. Also 2-3x so viel. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab mal "Egal" angekreuzt, denn es kommt mMn. ja auch ganz stark auf das Genre an.
> Eine _gute_ Singleplayer Story in einem Shooter oder Ähnlichem, darf gern um die 10h haben.
> Eine Kampagne in einem Strategie/Aufbau Titel gerne mehr, und ansonsten gibt es ja reichlich Spiele die eine extreme Langzeit_beschäftigung_ ermöglichen.
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte mit 370h bei Cities Skylines hätte ich schon viel  
Das einzige was der Ersteller rausgeschnitten hat sind die Fahrten mit den Autos. Trotzdem, bezweifle ich das er damit das Video stark verkürzt hat. Er hat auch nur wenige Leute rekrutiert, aber wofür soll ich Zeit verbrauchen mit 20 Leuten nur um eine kleine Armee zu haben, wenn ich auch mit weniger Leuten das selbe erreichen kann?


Tony103 schrieb:


> Habe ca 20 Stunden im Spiel verbracht und etwa 25% abgeschlossen.. kommt ja immer darauf an *wie* man spielt.
> In 13 Stunden alles abgrasen wäre mir mit zu viel Stress verbunden, mein Anspruch ist eher seichte Unterhaltung am Abend.


Natürlich kommt es darauf an wie man spielt. Die 10h waren nur die Hauptquest fast ohne Nebenquests.
Speedrunner wären noch schneller fertig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2020)

Wenn wir über Single Player Spiele reden... lieber kürzer als unglaublich lang. Dass ich das so sehe, liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass ich Spiele selten stringent durchspiele. Ich habe häufiger mal Lust auf ein anderes Spiel, oder bin nach Feierabend nicht in der Stimmung, mich auf ein Spiel mit Story bzw. ein Game, wo man einfach ein bisschen dran sitzen muss um voranzukommen, einzulassen. Dann wird lieber irgendein Online-Game angeworfen wo man einfach ein, zwei Runden/Gefechte spielt und dann war es das auch schon wieder mit dem Zocken.

Wenn ich jetzt also so einen riesigen Brocken von Spiel vor mir habe, dann dauert es manchmal ein Jahr (oder länger!), bis ich das auf die Weise durchgezockt habe. Und da geht dann irgendwann auch der Reiz flöten.

Daher sage ich, in Bezug auf SP-Games: lieber kürzer, lieber konzentriert auf einen Haupthandlungsbogen, als ewig langgestreckt, mit zehntausend Ablenkungen (I'm looking at you, Dragon Age Inquisition, Assassin's Creed Origins/Odyssey, Mass Effect: Andromeda!), die alles nur künstlich in die Länge ziehen. Lieber nach 30 Spielstunden mit nem tollen Gaming-Erlebnis durch sein, einen würdigen Abschluss gefunden haben, als irgendwann nach 120 Spielstunden schon gar nicht mehr genau zu wissen, worum es eigentlich ging und wie sich die Handlung entwickelt hat.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Es sollte schon eine gewisse Spieldauer vorhanden sein.
Einen MP Shooter welcher nur 6 Stunden im SP bietet,  da kann ich drauf verzichten.
Aber man kann auch nicht pauschal sagen, dass ein Spiel dadurch besser ist, umso länger es ist.
Es sollte schon gut gemacht sein und auch eine Langzeitmotivation bieten.
Wenn z.B. die Nebenmissionen nahezu gleich sind, hat man keinen Bock mehr, die noch zu lösen.
Aber ich gucke meistens schon auf die Spielzeiten, weil ich für mein Geld auch was geboten bekommen und von dem Spiel länger was haben möchte. Besonders  wenn es um Vollpreis-Titel geht, welche gerade rausgekommen sind.


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. November 2020)

fürn Vollpreistitel müssen es min 20 Std sein aber besser 50+
man kann aber auch ein wenig mehr haben zb 3500std bei Warframe x)  obwohl das noch wenig ist xD


----------



## Exolio (1. Dezember 2020)

Mittlerweile achte ich schon, vor dem Kauf, auf die ungefähre Spielzeit der Hauptstory. Mit Arbeit + Familie hat man nicht mehr so die Zeit wie "früher".
Deswegen habe ich auch nie Witcher 3 angefangen (shame on me), denn hier schreckt mich einfach die Spielzeit ab.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr...


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2020)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> fürn Vollpreistitel müssen es min 20 Std sein aber besser 50+
> man kann aber auch ein wenig mehr haben zb 3500std bei Warframe x)  obwohl das noch wenig ist xD


50+ Stunden finde ich auch gut, wenn ich Durchschnittlich 8h die Woche Spiele, dann habe ich so erstmal genug zum Zocken für eine Weile 


Exolio schrieb:


> Manchmal ist weniger mehr...


Stimmt, ich habe auch Spiele die sind in kurzer Zeit fertig aber dafür hat man in dieser kurzer Zeit ein tolles Erlebnis gehabt.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt also so einen riesigen Brocken von Spiel vor mir habe, dann dauert es manchmal ein Jahr (oder länger!), bis ich das auf die Weise durchgezockt habe. Und da geht dann irgendwann auch der Reiz flöten.


Also ein Jahr habe ich für Witcher 3 nicht gebraucht, aber es waren schon ein paar Monate. Natürlich spielt jeder anders und auch unterschiedlich lange in der Woche.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es sollte schon eine gewisse Spieldauer vorhanden sein.
> Einen MP Shooter welcher nur 6 Stunden im SP bietet,  da kann ich drauf verzichten.
> Aber man kann auch nicht pauschal sagen, dass ein Spiel dadurch besser ist, umso länger es ist.
> Es sollte schon gut gemacht sein und auch eine Langzeitmotivation bieten.
> ...


Besonders bei den neuen Vollpreistiteln muss man acht geben, die Spielzeit ist nicht alles. Aber bei manchen Spielen habe ich das Gefühl, die Entwickler wollen nicht viel erzählen, oder es etwas Umfangreicher machen.
Langweilige Nebenmissionen kenne ich, Jage 10x dieses Tier, Sammle 20x dieses Kraut, ....


----------

